# Best Method to "Mount/Stick" Electric Cord Against Wall?



## jasoneskin (Nov 5, 2016)

I have two large counter space areas on either side of the sink in my kitchen, however only one side has an outlet. To put an outlet on the other side, since I'm in an apartment and can't install a new outlet, I was advised to plug in a power strip, and run the cord against the wall from one side to the other. It's only about 4 feet. Then mount the power strip on the other wall.

Question 1: what is the best way to "mount" or "stick" the cord against the wall? 
Question 2: What is the best way to mount the power strip? With nails in the wall, slotted into the mount holes on the strip?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 6, 2016)

You've received some pretty bad advice. 
However, if your going to do it anyway &#128516; use plastic wall anchors and screws with head that will work with the keyholes on the back of the strip. 
Use some plastic adhesive pieces that stick to the wall and clip onto the cord. 
The outlet you plug into should be gfic or gfic protected.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 6, 2016)

Google "self stick cable ties" quiet a few types to pick from. No drilling no holes to repair.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 6, 2016)

And they are readily available from you local hrdw.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Nov 6, 2016)

First of all - good for you to know you should not  :nono: do any electrical work in a place you rent.

Second of all - that does not give you many options.

Do you understand that plugging in a power strip to an existing outlet only gives you more spaces for plugs but does not increase the ability/capacity of the circuit before the breaker trips?

You can use, as suggested above, self stick cable ties like these. You can buy ones that are small enough to hold the cord and ones that are large enough to hold the power strip on the wall. I would not suggest any cable ties or fastening devices that would require you to drill or make holes on the walls. You can loss some of your security deposit for that. 

If you use self stick cable ties for the outlet strip you just need to remember that when you unplug an appliance that you take one hand and hold the power strip in place and use the other to unplug the appliance. This way you do not pull the power strip off the wall along with the cable tie.

They also make cable ties that you can un-do, like these. Many cable ties are designed so once they are fastened in place (tightened) the only way you can loosen them or remove them is by cutting the tie which of course at that point makes it useless.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 6, 2016)

Two sided sticky tape works well to mount power strips. The thicker foam stuff works better than the thin tape.


----------

